# Updating Sights for my S&W 629



## jmayaa (Oct 7, 2019)

Earlier this summer I purchased a nice 629 Classic at my local gun shop. 
I'd like to install some type of "laser" or "red dot" sights on it, or possibly a scope.
I'm searching for thoughts and opinions as to what most are using on this type of revolver. 
All I use it for is punching paper at the range. 
Any ideas and suggestions would certainly be appreciated.
Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

If I had a 629 I would leave it stock and not hang crap on it. There are plenty of ugly guns out there with rails and scope mount options.

GW


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

Here is a link to a Weaver style mount that simply replaces the rear sight.

Click here please.

Here is a link to a youtube video showing how to install it.

Click here please.

Hope this helps.

Aarond

.


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

I would punch paper through open sights.


----------



## Sabreeena (Oct 26, 2019)

TheReaper said:


> I would punch paper through open sights.


+1


----------

